# any rb's in old z cars?



## thelikesofyou (Aug 16, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone has ever seen a successful rb swap into an old datsun z. i heard that the straight six in the skylines vaguely resembles the old one that came in older z cars. just a thought. might be a good challenge to some hybrid junkies. later :givebeer:


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

thelikesofyou said:


> i was wondering if anyone has ever seen a successful rb swap into an old datsun z. i heard that the straight six in the skylines vaguely resembles the old one that came in older z cars. just a thought. might be a good challenge to some hybrid junkies. later :givebeer:


might want to have a little read here mate
this site


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

here is some proof.http://www.cardomain.com/ride/325479/3
enjoy!



chip-


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

My friend's grandfather had a Datsun 240Z with an RB20DET engine in it... it was fast, to say the least. He used to drag-race semi-professionally, and scared the crap out of everyone he lined up against. Then again, he also had a Datsun 280Z with a Chevy 400 in it. Now, that car was a pure beast. He tried to put in a Nissan V-8 from the Infiniti Q45, but switching from carburetted to fuel injected was a little more work than he wanted to do. Mind you, he is 80-something years old, so he knows very little about fuel injected cars having grown up on the prairies of Nebraska and Iowa where Chevys and Fords rule the roads.


----------



## amparoni (Aug 16, 2010)

wow. i guess thats cool. that datsun is really nice i.m.o. its one thing to see a mini truck sitting pretty, but moving sideways? im not too sure if this will be big in US.. its just like a Honda civic slammed all the way with a v8 in it, trying to fit in with the mini truckers. but i guess we'll just have to see.
trucks have the potential.


----------

